# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Bülent Arınç Kimdir?

## ceyda

75623.jpg
Bülent Arınç, 1948 yılında Bursa'da doğdu. Manisa Lisesi'nden mezun olan Arınç, 1970 yılında Ankara Hukuk Fakültesi'ni bitirdi. Manisa'da uzun süre serbest avukatlık yaptı. Üniversite yıllarından itibaren siyasetle uğraşan, gençlik kolları başkanlığı yapan Bülent Arınç, il başkanlığı görevinde de bulundu.

24 Aralık 1995'te milletvekili genel seçimlerinde Refah Partisi'nden (RP) Manisa Milletvekili seçilen Arınç, RP MKYK üyeliğinde bulundu. Bülent Arınç, bu dönemde TBMM Adalet Komisyonu ile Türkiye-AB Karma Komisyonu'nda çalıştı.

Arınç, RP'nin (Refah Partisi) 15 Şubat 1998'de Anayasa Mahkemesi tarafından kapatılması ve kapatma kararının 22 Şubat 1998 tarihli Resmî Gazete'de yayınlanmasından sonra, 27 Şubat 1998'de bir grup arkadaşıyla beraber 17 Aralık 1997'de kurulan Fazilet Partisi'ne (FP) geçti.

Arınç, 18 Nisan 1999 milletvekili genel seçimlerinde FP'den Manisa Milletvekili seçildi. İki yasama döneminde FP Grup Başkanvekili görevinde bulunan Arınç, ayrıca TBMM Dışişleri Komisyonu üyeliği yaptı.

Bülent Arınç, FP'nin "Yenilikçi Kanat" milletvekilleri arasında öne çıkan Kayseri Milletvekili Abdullah Gül ile beraber hareket etti ve 14 Mayıs 2000'de toplanan FP 1. Olağan Büyük Kongresi'nde Genel Başkanlığa adaylığını koyan Gül'ü destekledi.

RP'nin ardından, FP'nin de 22 Haziran 2001'de Anayasa Mahkemesi tarafından kapatılmasının ardından bu partiye mensup milletvekillerinden "Yenilikçi Kanat" olarak adlandırılan grubun 14 Ağustos 2001 tarihinde Recep Tayyip Erdoğan başkanlığında kurduğu Adalet ve Kalkınma Partisi'nin kurucuları arasında yer alan Arınç, TBMM Grup Başkanı görevine getirildi.

Bülent Arınç, 3 Kasım 2002 tarihinde yapılan Milletvekili Erken Genel Seçimlerinde üçüncü kez Manisa Milletvekili olarak Parlamentoya girdi.

Arınç, 19 Kasım 2002'de Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi Başkanlığına seçildi. Manisa Milletvekili Bülent Arınç birinci oylamada Anayasa'nın istediği çoğunluğu sağlayarak, 369 oyla TBMM'nin 22. Başkanı oldu.

Devlet Bakanı ve Başbakan Yardımcısı
01 Mayıs 2009 günü Başbakan tarafından açıklanan yeni kabinede Devlet Bakanı ve Başbakan Yardımcısı olarak yer aldı.

Orta derecede İngilizce bilen Bülent Arınç, evli ve iki çocuk babası.

----------

